
Training Deep Neural Networks Part 1 - upul
http://upul.github.io/2015/10/12/Training-(deep)-Neural-Networks-Part:-1/
======
stevetjoa
Off-topic, but your article's design looks beautiful. What did you use to
generate it, e.g. a converted IPython notebook, or homemade CSS plus MathJax?
And what did you use for the figures?

~~~
zappo2938
I found this in the code,
[https://github.com/poole/poole](https://github.com/poole/poole).

